# Problem with Windows 10



## KPurushothamRao (Oct 24, 2015)

Getting an alert after booting the system that:
There was a problem starting C:\. . . . \AppData\Local \Call image\Bin\Callimage.dll
The specified module could not be found.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Right click on the task bar, select Task Manager, select Startup tab. This will show you the applications that start upon log in. See if you can recognize which one is using the Call Image folder, or may be the program name is Call Image? 

I suspect the program did not get migrated through the upgrade to Windows 10. So if you can locate the program you can remove the program or re-install the program.


----------

